# Are Assos bibshorts worth it?



## adjtogo

I have some Christmas money and was thinking of buying a new set of bibshorts. I've read a lot of riders comments about Assos being the best. But, when I looked at the price, but man, hey are expensive!! I understand quality comes with a price, but are they really worth it?

I can probably afford their mid-line bibs in the $270-$370 range, but not their top-tier bibs.

I'm currently riding with newer Castelli body paint bibs, but I'm not too happy with the chamois padding. It's just so-so. Nothing to brag about. I was riding with a pair of PI In-R-Cool Pro bibs, but the newer ones have less padding in the crotch area doesn't come up very high in the front, and my boys don't want to stay in place, so I returned them. 

Assos T.equipe_s7 Bib Short - Men's | The Colorado Cyclist

Assos T.cento_s7 Bib Short - Men's | The Colorado Cyclist

I was kind of thinking of the T.cento_s7 bibs with the "KuKu Nest", as I live in hot and humid Florida.

I see everyone has them at about the same M.A.P. in the USA. Any good places to buy them anywhere else?


----------



## Srode

For long rides to me they are worth it - the fit is super and the Chamois on the Millie is just great. My other bib shorts are PI, Gore, and Desoto - and all my Century or longer rides are in the Millie's after trying them but I only have one pair, just for these long rides. 

There's a couple places in Europe that do have better prices sometimes. Bellati Sport and the Assos Out let store. The outlet has limited selection but if you can find what you are looking for a good price consistently.


----------



## bdaghisallo1

Yes, they are well worth the money. The S7 Equipe shorts are fantastic and I think they are a deal at the level they're sold at. I bought a pair of the Campionissimos for special days and I wish I hadn't. They are that much better than the Equipes to warrant the price differential.


----------



## mikerp

I have Assos S5 and S7's as well as the Castelli Body Paint you mentioned, for me the Body Paint is a great bib and I like the chamois, my preference is the Assos, both are designed for you to be riding hard (in the drops not upright). You can do much better buying overseas, I've had great service and pricing from Slane.


----------



## TricrossRich

A few of the guys in my cycling club have them and they rave about them... I can't seem to get myself to pull the trigger on $300 bibs though. I was thinking about grabbing a pair of the Mille's from the outlet.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Yes. They are.


----------



## Jay Strongbow

You'll have to try them to find out. If they work better than any other short for you then yes but if not than no. Personally I'm more comfortable with another brand and have gotten really poor longevity out of Assos shorts so wouldn't buy them again.


----------



## kukula

Yes they are. IMHO the S7 line strikes the perfect balance of price and performance in thier line up. I have 2 of them and they are the most comfortable, best fitting bibs I have ever worn. And trust me I have tried a lot of other brands. I reserve them for long training rides, centuries, or any events I expect I'll be spending a lot of saddle time. I try to get them on sale though. Look and shop around and you'll find some good prices.


----------



## Notvintage

Not only yes, but hell yes. Long rides, short rides. . Whatever.


----------



## tjc

Worth it at those prices? Only if you're supporting your LBS. 

Otherwise look for better discount prices on-line/new on ebay. Should be able to find the Equipe under 200 and Cento under 300. I've had good luck with ribble.co.uk and primera-sports.co.uk this time of year. Never used bellatisport, but have heard they have good prices also.


----------



## maximum7

NO! They don't work for me. 
The pad is like a diaper. At first it feels great, then after about 20 miles, I start having issues. 
I've had the Millie and the basic Uno S5. 

The fit and fabrics are fantastic, but I was constantly adjusting them on rides. I had mediums, then went to a small and same issues. 

For me Capo bibs work the best. Their pads are more dense without getting in the way. They just disappear. Love them. 

Also my Sugoi RS bibs are great. Not the best looking, but I like their compression benefits, and their pads are excellent. 
I also have a pair of the Sportful Total Comfort bibs. The pad is a lot like the Assos, but less bulky. It doesn't feel like your sitting on a folded up pair of socks like with the Assos. The fabrics are pretty good, but not perfect and I wish they were a little longer in the leg. 

I just recently bought a pair of Castelli Nanoflex kickers, and while the pad is adequate, it's not my favorite. 

For me the perfect bibs would be Assos fabrics, Capo pad, and Exte Ondo fit.


----------



## tvad

It'd probably he helpful if folks included their height and weight when responding to questions about clothing...fit, comfort, etc.

I'm 5'11", 160lbs.

Assos are the best fitting, most comfortable bibs (or shorts) I've worn (Rapha, Castelli, Giordana, Capo).

OP, since you're playing with gift money, I'd say buy a pair and try them for yourself. You have nothing to lose. Sell them on E-Bay if they don't work for you.


----------



## joeyb1000

My answer is: if they fit you, then they are worth it. In the current version, I have the Equipe in a large (5'10" 150lbs). The Equipe has the same race cut as the Campissimo. The Cento is more of a fuller cut (aka Club Cut). But people have often complained about the fit on Assos, so buy your first pair from a shop or a retailer with a return policy. 
I also had a pair of the S7.Campissimo and was not happy. The strip of fabric between the main chamois and the "side flaps" would cut into me; so, I sold them on Ebay.


----------



## Special Eyes

I'm sure they are great to wear and ride in, but how can they be so expensive? It simply doesn't cost that much to manufacture such a garment. Like so many other items, it's the name and 'display of brand' that drives prices. Look at the world of women clothing and accessories. Yikes!


----------



## tvad

Special Eyes said:


> I'm sure they are great to wear and ride in, but how can they be so expensive? It simply doesn't cost that much to manufacture such a garment.


Ah, yes...finally. The eventual, obligatory post complaining about Assos pricing.

Do you opine about the price of Bentley autos, or Alden shoes, or Patek watches? Surely, it can't cost that much to manufacture these items in comparison to Chevrolet, Florsheim or Seiko? 

Bottom line, if the price of Assos clothing is burdensome, or simply bothersome, then don't buy Assos; but the constant, "oh why does Assos cost so much?" comments grow tiresome. There are plenty of lower cost clothing options for those who cannot justify purchasing Assos.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho

no, ATMO. YMMV.


----------



## Herkwo

maximum7 said:


> NO! They don't work for me.
> The pad is like a diaper. At first it feels great, then after about 20 miles, I start having issues.
> I've had the Millie and the basic Uno S5.
> 
> The fit and fabrics are fantastic, but I was constantly adjusting them on rides. I had mediums, then went to a small and same issues.
> 
> For me Capo bibs work the best. Their pads are more dense without getting in the way. They just disappear. Love them.
> 
> Also my Sugoi RS bibs are great. Not the best looking, but I like their compression benefits, and their pads are excellent.
> I also have a pair of the Sportful Total Comfort bibs. The pad is a lot like the Assos, but less bulky. It doesn't feel like your sitting on a folded up pair of socks like with the Assos. The fabrics are pretty good, but not perfect and I wish they were a little longer in the leg.
> 
> I just recently bought a pair of Castelli Nanoflex kickers, and while the pad is adequate, it's not my favorite.
> 
> For me the perfect bibs would be Assos fabrics, Capo pad, and Exte Ondo fit.


I agree wholeheartedly... There are much better and cheaper options available and YES... I have tried Assos.
I prefer the Sportful Total Comfort Bibs first, Desoto 400-Mile Bibs next, w/ the Sugoi RS as the best "budget" alternative.


----------



## milkbaby

Apparently the people that really like them think they're worth it. The people that don't like them or don't want to spend the money to find out don't think they're worth it. Glad we cleared this up.


----------



## kevhogaz

I bought two pairs of the S5 bibs, and they're the most comfortable bibs I've got. I picked 'em up after one of my friends recommended them to me. I rarely wear anything else.

I did not pay full retail for 'em. I got 'em when Excel put 'em sale, for about $150 a pair. I've also bought stuff from the outlet store, and wouldn't hesitate to place future orders through them.


----------



## Keoki

No bibs are worth $300.....however, I own 20 Assos bibs and they are the only bibs I'll rock.


----------



## black20

My Assos bibs are hands down the most comfortable, but by a small margin. Are they worth $300+ msrp, in my opinion no. My Sugoi RS bibs are a very close second at a third of the price. I guess it comes down to how much your money is worth to you.


----------



## adjtogo

Thanks for all the comments. It looks almost like a split down the middle. The unfortunate part is, I live in a town where there are three bike shops, and all of them carry very limited clothing, so I have to order online. All of the bike shops here sell...budget to mid-range bikes...and some accessories. 

I've had a pair of the DeSoto 400 mile bibs, but I think I ordered a size too big. They didn't fit properly, as the chamois in the back was jetted out a bit and made me look like I was wearing a diaper. Maybe the next size down would fit.

Problem is, not all bibs have the same exact cut and measurements for height and weight. I thought I put my height and weight in my initial post, but I can see now that I didn't.

I'm 55, and weight right at 195 and my waist is 38. When I'm in better "Bike Shape", my weight is closer to 180-185, but I did not have a good year in 2014 medically, so I wasn't able to ride as much as I'd have liked to.

I find some bibs to be "cut" more for a European male rather than an American male, and that's part of the problem. Second problem is, some chamois isn't very comfortable, and some are over-padded. I need to find either new bibs, or a new saddle, because both together, aren't working.

After I had a 3rd hernia surgery last December, 2013, and I was cleared to ride at the end of January, 2014, my surgeon recommended riding a Selle SMP saddle with the "drop nose" and cutout to alleviate any pressure on my testicles and lower abdomen where I had surgery. I rode with that saddle for a few months, but it wasn't comfortable on longer rides of 30 miles or more. I'm currently riding on a Selle Gel Flow saddle, and it's just OK. I need to find a happy medium between both bibs and saddle.


----------



## mikerp

adjtogo said:


> I'm 55, and weight right at 195 and my waist is 38. When I'm in better "Bike Shape", my weight is closer to 180-185, but I did not have a good year in 2014 medically, so I wasn't able to ride as much as I'd have liked to.
> 
> I find some bibs to be "cut" more for a European male rather than an American male, and that's part of the problem. Second problem is, some chamois isn't very comfortable, and some are over-padded. I need to find either new bibs, or a new saddle, because both together, aren't working.
> 
> After I had a 3rd hernia surgery last December, 2013, and I was cleared to ride at the end of January, 2014, my surgeon recommended riding a Selle SMP saddle with the "drop nose" and cutout to alleviate any pressure on my testicles and lower abdomen where I had surgery. I rode with that saddle for a few months, but it wasn't comfortable on longer rides of 30 miles or more. I'm currently riding on a Selle Gel Flow saddle, and it's just OK. I need to find a happy medium between both bibs and saddle.


Based on your additional information, I understand why the Castelli Body Paint is working for you, as mentioned in my initial response they are set up for competitive riding (in the drops riding hard), Assos is in the same line. I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## SauronHimself

I haven't owned Assos bibs, but the $300 MSRP makes them prohibitive for me right off the bat. I have $90 Louis Garneau Neo Power bibs which I got from BTD, and they are extremely comfortable. For me a $300 pair of bibs would greatly exemplify the law of diminishing returns.


----------



## OldChipper

A number of points...

As has been noted, they are "worth" what people will pay for them. Clearly enough people are willing to pay their prices that they are still in business, so yes, they are "worth it."

That said, they are the only bibs, bib knickers, bib tights that I currently wear. They fit me very well, I find the chamois to be the most comfortable I've found and I like the work/research/design they put into each piece and into their fabrics. I also like their jerseys and jackets as well, especially their warmer stuff (early spring, fall, winter). 

Recently their product materials and advertising explicitly declaims the longevity/durability aspect of their clothing; however, I have several pair of bib shorts that I've owned for 3 years that still look/fit like the day I bought them (my average annual mileage over the last 3 years is about 5,000 mi/yr)

Now the qualifiers....

All of my comments above apply to their S5 line. I am much less happy with the design of the S7 bibs. The new chamois (and there are several variations across the S7 product line, unlike the S5 chamois) are great; however, I have likened the T.Cento bibs to the bastard child of skinny jeans and fishing waders i.e. the legs are too tight and the "body" section is too low-rise and baggy for my tastes. The Equip is better, but still lower rise all around (front & sides) than is my preference. The Equipe also has a more basic chamois (doesn't have the "KuKu penthouse"), but I actually like it better. 

The S7 fabric also seems thinner and they now recommend hand-wash only vs including a mesh wash bag with the S5 shorts. 

I'm also not super keen on the new strap design. To me, they don't feel as supportive as the old design and I wonder about their durability (no data on the latter point yet, just a worry). 

I have one pair of S7 Equipe and one Cento and will continue to wear them on occasion, but will probably hold off on buying any more until they re-design again (hopefully soon). Equally hopefully my S5s will last that long. 

For reference, I roughly match your parameters, 56 yo, 6'1", 195ish in bike shape and have a fairly athletic build (broad shoulders/chest, 35ish" inch waist, largish/muscular thighs & calves). I wear XL in their shorts/knickers/tights, but note that I prefer a very snug fit. 

I'd say if you can find S5s in your size (and they can still be found online but in rapidly diminishing numbers/sizes), go for it. If you can only find S7s, order a couple of different models sizes and return what you don't like (potentially all of them).


----------



## adjtogo

I like the idea of a KuKu Penthouse design, as I live in hot and humid Florida, where I sweat profusely. Also, I think the KuKu Penthouse will help heep things in place, in a more comfortable spot, especially after I undergo my 4th double hernia operation in a few weeks. Maybe that will eliminate my right testicle from being "pushed up" higher than the left when I'm riding.


----------



## Srode

To add to the sizing reference - 58 years old, 6' 0.5" 185lbs, 35ish inch waist and wear 34waist - 36 inseam Levis comfortably (although a bit snugger at the waist now than during peak riding season). I have Desoto 400 miler bibs with the Ceramico Chamois in size large, and the S5 Mille fit me perfectly (wish I could find more of them), I can't speak to the current models though haven't tried them. I also find PI and Gore Bibs and shorts in size Large fit me well. 

One thing that is noticable about the S5 Mille fit for me vs all my other shorts / bibs is the way it clicks into place and stays there. I thought the 'click fit' was marketing BS / Hype until I put them on - it's not hype, it works as the term implies at least for me.


----------



## tvad

adjtogo said:


> After I had a 3rd hernia surgery last December, 2013, and I was cleared to ride at the end of January, 2014, my surgeon recommended riding a Selle SMP saddle with the "drop nose" and cutout to alleviate any pressure on my testicles and lower abdomen where I had surgery. I rode with that saddle for a few months, but it wasn't comfortable on longer rides of 30 miles or more. I'm currently riding on a Selle Gel Flow saddle, and it's just OK. I need to find a happy medium between both bibs and saddle.


Congratulations for getting through your surgery and wanting to get back into shape.

Assos makes bib shorts with several different fits. Some are race fit. One is "regular" fit. And yet another is "comfort" fit. You may prefer the regular or comfort fit bibs...but I have only owned race fit, so I cannot comment on the others.

Assos Fits.

As others have mentioned, the S5 line of shorts are excellent, and are very good values now if you can find them (try BellatiSport.com and Assosfactoryoutlet.com). The Assos T FI.Uno_S5 Bib Shorts are cut slightly more relaxed than the Assos FI.13 S5 Bib Shorts (which I think "lock in" better on my slender body). Be sure to select the leg length you want because Assos shorts come in regular or long leg versions. Most men where I live wear long leg shorts, where the leg gripper is lower on the quad...closer to the knee. The regular length Assos shorts are more popular among Europeans.

I rode an SMP Selle saddle for several years until I switched last year to a Specialized Romin Evo Pro. For me, it was a good change. The concept of the Romin Evo Pro is the same, but I find it to be more comfortable on longer rides.


----------



## Tschai

I have a pair of the Mille and they are in my top three of bib shorts. I would say they are worth the money. However, I have decided never to get another pair of Assos bibs again. I am sick and tired of their confusing and stupid names. Among other things, who they hell uses an underscore in their product name? I bet in a few years they'll be selling bibs with names like "TX FI. Uno_S5_ Left/Right_Comp_GX6-Stretchy." My god, I have no idea what I am getting!


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

Only if you plan to be putting in 500 mile weeks. There are plenty good bibs out there for half the price if you are putting in 250 mile weeks............and for a quarter the price if you are putting in 150 mile weeks. If you are riding 50-75 miles a week, shop at Bike Nashbar.
.


----------



## eric1971

You can save some money here if you don't need the latest and greatest. I picked up 2 pairs of bibs and a jersey and really like them so far after limited use.


----------



## adjtogo

After riding with the Assos Mille S_5 bibs for almost a month now, I'd truly say that they are the most comfortable bibs I have ever had!! When I put them on and am standing straight up, I don't even notice the straps, which are pretty wide. 

The little "pocket" they have in the front is really the most comfortable my "package" has been in any bibs. They have enough room for the "boys" to relax and enjoy going out for a ride. Some other bibs squeezed my gonads so bad, I got a strain in the groin. I don't have that problem at all with the Assos bibs.

They are totally worth the outlet price I paid for them!!

On the other hand, I had bought a pair of PI In-R-Cool PRO bibs about a week before I bought the Assos Mille S_5 bibs. I got them a few days later and tried them on. They were just about the same price as the Assos, but I'm sending them back today. They feel like I'm wearing a diaper, just like the DeSoto 400 mile bibs I tried last year.


----------



## Keoki

adjtogo said:


> When I put them on and am standing straight up, I don't even notice the straps


You should feel the straps pull you down when you're standing straight. If not, it means that you may have go to a smaller size.


----------



## deltarocketscientist

Not sure why they were not mentioned, they are hard to find, but Rapha makes an awesome pair of bibs


----------



## Jackhammer

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Only if you plan to be putting in 500 mile weeks. There are plenty good bibs out there for half the price if you are putting in 250 mile weeks............and for a quarter the price if you are putting in 150 mile weeks. If you are riding 50-75 miles a week, shop at Bike Nashbar.
> .


500 mile weeks? Who is doing that?

I think "Eki" was and there is no way in hell he was wearing Assos, although he had some more important gear.

Jeez, if people were rational these guys would be out of business.

So the answer is "no."


----------



## kbwh

There are many pros that have Assos chamois sewn into their team issue shorts at their own expense. Dunno if Eki did, though.


----------



## adjtogo

Jackhammer said:


> 500 mile weeks? Who is doing that?
> 
> I think "Eki" was and there is no way in hell he was wearing Assos, although he had some more important gear.
> 
> Jeez, if people were rational these guys would be out of business.
> 
> So the answer is "no."


Bingo!!! Some people!!! 

The Assos bibs are the most comfortable bibs I've ever had, both on and off the bike.


----------



## mjrooney

YES! 58 y.o., 6'2" 200lbs. TIR fit great.


----------



## ghettocop

The stuff is marketed and named so ridiculously, it is seriously hard to get a handle on it. I work at an Assos dealer and still cannot even begin to sell the stuff. Granted, I am a mechanic and don't sell much, but still. It says something when even the employees tasked with knowing the product don't even know what the hell is going on. We get volumes of catalogs and reading material from them almost monthly describing upcoming and current product and it is humorous honestly. That said, customers that wear it rave about it. Another thing I am turned off buy is their newly unveiled "ambassador" program and it's heavy handed requirements. They have never done pro-deal before and just started it last month. An employee can purchase two garments a year for below wholesale, with the caveat that three social network posts a month must be authored describing only the positive attributes of the garments. Twitter, Facebook, and cycling forum posts are specifically mentioned...................no thanks.


----------



## adjtogo

I'm sure the same deal has been done with Pinarello, Specialized, Giant, Pearl Izumi, and some other manufacturers in Bicycling Magazine as well.


----------



## mikerp

LOL, Their lines seem pretty simple to me, especially as they combined Spring and Fall and simply made short and long sleeve versions for base layers for Spring and Fall. At this point they are down from 7 temperature ranges to 4, they've simplified their naming convention, they've had their terminology page Terminology - ASSOS of Switzerland. It is a Swiss (on the Italian border) company with Greek roots, this is culturally much different from the US. Admittedly you know customers that pay your stores price and they "rave" about the products - isn't this what all manufacturers strive for? As to the deal they are offering you, how is it heavy handed? You didn't mention that your shop is forcing you to buy and wear the items. I'm beginning to wonder if you are getting something for the Orbea logo, if you are riding an Orbea did you pay MSRP or did you get a discount?

Disclaimer - I'm not part of the previously described new promotion plan by Assos, I do own their products (never paid MSRP).


----------



## ghettocop

It's heavy handed because Assos up until now did not Pro-Deal. Now that they are doing it in my opinion they are requiring a lot of shilling to be done if an employee wished to partake in their product. Pro deals are offered by just about every manufacturer out there. None of them require the user to make three positive social network posts a month in order to get the deal. It's my personal opinion that their ad-copy, product names, and terminology is really lame and over the top. Just my personal opinions dude. Not trying to dissuade people from buying it if it performs well.....which I believe it probably does.


----------



## mikerp

ghettocop said:


> It's heavy handed because Assos up until now did not Pro-Deal.


*So until this point they haven't done any pro deals at all.
*This is a new program and they spelled out the rules up front
*They haven't added a new requirement in that didn't exist before
I'm not getting the "heavy handed" approach based on any definition, if you agree to do it, get a pair of bibs and only do 2 posts not 3, and they send the bib police out to take your bibs back it would probably be heavy handed.



ghettocop said:


> Now that they are doing it in my opinion they are requiring a lot of shilling to be done if an employee wished to partake in their product.


Time will tell.


ghettocop said:


> Pro deals are offered by just about every manufacturer out there. None of them require the user to make three positive social network posts a month in order to get the deal.


It's a free enterprise system, each vendor can do as they choose. Realistically Assos is a niche market, if we really got down to it the other niche vendors are the ones that don't offer Pro deals at all vs. the companies that blow the items out the door.


----------



## JaeP

How long would a $300 pair of cycling shorts last (if you're doing monster miles)?

When I was riding 100 - 150 miles a week I bought Performance Elite bibs. (I will never go back to shorts again). I always bought them when they were on sale and could buy 4 for around $200. I bought 4 because I could always have a fresh pair at the ready. After a year of constant riding, racing and communting it was time to purchase another set of Performance Elite bibs.

For me, this was practical.

If the $300 pair of cycling shorts can stand up to a year of riding, racing and commuting then that would work until you have a crash and ripped up your $300 pair of shorts. Then you would be SOL.


----------



## cohiba7777

I like Rapha - that being said - to me bibs are like wine - you can find great ones for $$$$ and other just-as-great models for $ - just need to hunt around and try them on.


----------



## dcorn

I just did 107 miles and 9600 ft of climbing for my first ride in Assos Equipe_S7 shorts and I was comfortable the entire time. For maybe $50 more than a good set of Castelli bibs, I'd say they are completely worth it.


----------



## cohiba7777

TricrossRich said:


> A few of the guys in my cycling club have them and they rave about them... I can't seem to get myself to pull the trigger on $300 bibs though. I was thinking about grabbing a pair of the Mille's from the outlet.


Just got a set of Mille's from the Outlet - PULL THE TRIGGER - they really are exceptional.


----------



## cnardone

I bought a Mille this Christmas. I really like them. I've been watching the outlet for over a month. They've been out of stock on anything large. So 2 weeks ago I bought LG Carbon 2 Bibs (I paid $135). SOB, now Assoss has stuff in stock.

As others have said, $300 is too steep for me. However, for $153 these are a great buy. Up until about 1:30 / 1:45 minutes, the Carbon 2 are just as comfy for me. They are REALLY nice. Once past that the the difference in the Mille's chamois becomes apparent and I feel makes the Assos worth the $20 difference.


----------



## stanseven

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Only if you plan to be putting in 500 mile weeks. There are plenty good bibs out there for half the price if you are putting in 250 mile weeks............and for a quarter the price if you are putting in 150 mile weeks. If you are riding 50-75 miles a week, shop at Bike Nashbar.


This isn't at all what I've found. At the seasons beginning where I'm putting in 80-100 mile weeks, I need the best bibs to feel comfortable and avoid saddle sores. When I'm later doing 500 mile weeks, anything is fine. I'm in a grove, I'm putting out lots of power in a smooth pedalling style, and the fit/position is dialed in.


----------



## Norcal_Mike

Several months ago, I finally pulled the trigger on Assos bib shorts after reading many posts like these. I got them for around $240 on sale. They are worth it.

I am 6'2" 190. The XL Centos fit perfect. I also tried the Equips and they were too tight and didn't have the KuKu.

The highlight is overall comfort however the ridiculously named Kuku Penthouse is the best feature by far. It's well worth the upgrade in price from the lower end models and is easilly the best clothing upgrade i have experienced.

The one small complaint is the chamois pad is rather thick. I have a slightly paded seat, so I imagine with a thinly padded seat, it would be perfect.

Other bib Shorts: Specialized Roubaix: very good $150. Gore Summer Version: Average at best $120. Pearl Izumi: Average $120.


----------



## NealH

stanseven said:


> This isn't at all what I've found. At the seasons beginning where I'm putting in 80-100 mile weeks, I need the best bibs to feel comfortable and avoid saddle sores. When I'm later doing 500 mile weeks, anything is fine. I'm in a grove, I'm putting out lots of power in a smooth pedalling style, and the fit/position is dialed in.



It isn't what I found either. On 300+ mile weeks, I like my Performance Ultra shorts better than my Assos Mille. On shorter weeks, I can usually get by with just about anything. Not everything mind you, but just about.

The pad is largely personal preference so everyone's milage may vary. The material and feel of the Assos is first rate, but the pad is middle of the pack. I buy for the pad so I no longer buy Assos shorts.


----------



## dcorn

Norcal_Mike said:


> Several months ago, I finally pulled the trigger on Assos bib shorts after reading many posts like these. I got them for around $240 on sale. They are worth it.
> 
> I am 6'2" 190. The XL Centos fit perfect. I also tried the Equips and they were too tight and didn't have the KuKu.
> 
> The highlight is overall comfort however the ridiculously named Kuku Penthouse is the best feature by far. It's well worth the upgrade in price from the lower end models and is easilly the best clothing upgrade i have experienced.
> 
> The one small complaint is the chamois pad is rather thick. I have a slightly paded seat, so I imagine with a thinly padded seat, it would be perfect.
> 
> Other bib Shorts: Specialized Roubaix: very good $150. Gore Summer Version: Average at best $120. Pearl Izumi: Average $120.


The centos have a thicker pad than all of the other S7 bibs. The Equipe's are race fit and are meant to be tighter and have some compression. Sounds like you either want the lowest model or the highest haha. How big is your wallet?


----------



## ilove2ride

Yes, like others I would say they are. After I bought my Assos, I have two pairs, I got rid of my Rapha's which until then had been my favorites. The tops are not anything special, for those I still stick with the Rapha's and as for winter wear Rapha's are still much better than Assos but in the bib shorts arena, Assos are still by far the best. Anyone who says otherwise has just not tried them...


----------



## dcorn

Welp, just tried out the S5 shorts I got off the factory outlet site. Yeah, just as good as the S7's for sure and for only $150. Not to mention it cost me $8 to ship from the UK to VA in 2 days. Now I'm mad I have a drawer full of expensive Castelli bibs that I'll probably never want to use again.


----------



## MaLóL

It really depends...

I have an Assos T.Mille S7 bib shorts, and I can get them here in europe for 85€+VAT, so 85€ really. Great price, and great bibshorts for that price, best bibshorts for that price, much better than good bibshorts from good brands in price/quality like Sportful.

That been said, shortest ride I do is 3 hours, that's just a short training. When I have time, a bit of shape and good weather, I like to be in the saddle for 5-7 hours, with just a short break in the middle for 30min lunch... In those rides, with my fizik antares R3, to be honest, I need a thicker padding and/or more padded saddle. Ad the padding need to be very dense to be comfortable, a pillow like padding is not good... The cento would be better for this use, and that goes to 130€ cheapest place, 250€ regular price... Not sure if that is worth it, it's just a boxers with a padding really. I appreciate the quality, but I have been in the sport for 25 years, many things in this industry is a rip of. I would like to get a medium qualite shorts, with a proper padding. Maybe I should try an aliante saddle better for these long rides...

T-mille best bibshorts out there price/quality, but the most expensive models, I don't know. A bit over priced, not too much value. An 80's porsche, used, 40 years old costs 150.000$ but it has a value, huge one. A 250€ bibshorts that lasts no more than 5000 miles, to be honest, no, not worth it, no matter how good it is. Now, if you are rich, or a dentist, that's another story I guess.


----------



## 9W9W

ilove2ride said:


> Yes, like others I would say they are. After I bought my Assos, I have two pairs, I got rid of my Rapha's which until then had been my favorites. The tops are not anything special, for those I still stick with the Rapha's and as for winter wear Rapha's are still much better than Assos but in the bib shorts arena, Assos are still by far the best. Anyone who says otherwise has just not tried them...


I previously used Hincapie shorts. A few years ago Hincapie used to have some top shelf models with EIT chamois, though their recent product offering is decidedly mid-market. I picked up a pair of T.Mille shorts and I have to honestly say, they are good. And I know this is their entry level model. I find them just so smooth, just so well fitting, the balls never bunch, ride, they don't pinch or ride up. The front of the bib where the bib meets suspenders does hit me right below a small stomach and I don't like the way that feels, I find myself sometimes pulling it up mid ride. The cut is much lower than other bibs and it feels as if the front is cut almost at waist height. I could do without the bulbous logo thing though. 

My Hincapie shorts have been relegated to backup status and I will spring for another pair of Assos bibs next year. I am 6', 215 currently and wear an XL (which is not the same as an XLG btw!)

For tops, my favorite hands down is Craft, with a four way stretch fabric that is insanely light and no cuffs on arms. Here again, I can never go back to restrictive fabrics and tight arm openings.


----------



## PBL450

Yes. Worth it.


----------



## nayr497

Tough to say. I have three pairs of the FI.Unos from quite a few years back now. They've been great and have held up in fine form. I always got them on sale, so usually around $140-$160 USD. I like them.

I also have Voler bibs that I got on sale for something like $80 that have been great and held up well too.

I think as long as you have a good saddle for your body/position and aren't doing crazy mileage/hours, most decent bibs should be fine. People tend to think Assos are wildly expensive, but some models on sale are only $20-$40 more than most mid range bibs.


----------



## Fredrico

nayr497 said:


> Tough to say. I have three pairs of the FI.Unos from quite a few years back now. They've been great and have held up in fine form. I always got them on sale, so usually around $140-$160 USD. I like them.
> 
> I also have Voler bibs that I got on sale for something like $80 that have been great and held up well too.
> 
> I think as long as you have a good saddle for your body/position and aren't doing crazy mileage/hours, most decent bibs should be fine. People tend to think Assos are wildly expensive, but some models on sale are only $20-$40 more than most mid range bibs.


Yep, lots of shorts are okay the first two hours, but Assos bibs have always gone the whole distance. They don't chafe and rider forgets they're there. 

The only drawback IME, their bibs and jerseys are cut pretty slim and get tight over that slightly overweight belly. So ya gotta look the part, lean and mean, to join the Assos elite.


----------



## tlg

Yea they are worth it.



JaeP said:


> If the $300 pair of cycling shorts can stand up to a year of riding, racing and commuting then that would work until you have a crash and ripped up your $300 pair of shorts. Then you would be SOL.


 Assos has crash replacement.
https://www.assos.com/warranty-repair-policy
_You have bought an ASSOS article, and on one of the first rides with it you crash and damage it... Don't get desperate, we will help you! Within one year from purchase, if it can be repaired, we will do so, and it will be free of charge (with the exception of damages to inserts and lenses)._

I used it this summer. Crashed and tore up my Cento bibs (of course I paid no where near $300 for them). Assos replaced them free of charge. Didn't even charge me for shipping, which I'd have gladly paid.



Fredrico said:


> The only drawback IME, their bibs and jerseys are cut pretty slim and get tight over that slightly overweight belly. So ya gotta look the part, lean and mean, to join the Assos elite.


Yea, but I don't find them any more slim than other high end brands ie Castelli. I prefer them tight.
My only 'drawback' is they're cut a little low in the front and can dig into your belly. But it makes it easier to pee.


----------



## J.R.

Assos T.milleShorts_s7 Bib Shorts on sale now at Excel Sports for $98!

This is a no brainer, get them while they last.

https://www.excelsports.com/main.asp?page=8&description=T%2EmilleShorts%5Fs7+Bib+Shorts&vendorCode=ASSOS&major=4&minor=16


----------



## J.R.

I got a pair of the T.mille s7 this spring and now I don't like to wear anything else. 

I'm 5'10" and 170# with a good portion of that weight in my legs (my waist measures 34") and the mediums fit me just fine.


----------



## EmmaQ

J.R. said:


> I got a pair of the T.mille s7 this spring and now I don't like to wear anything else.
> 
> I'm 5'10" and 170# with a good portion of that weight in my legs (my waist measures 34") and the mediums fit me just fine.


Great, thanks for the tip! I have the same parameters as yours. I should try


----------

